# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Сергей Есенин

## Lampada

Поёт *Алексей Покровский * *Не жалею, не зову, не плачу*,
Всё пройдёт, как с белых яблонь дым.
Увяданья золотом охваченный,
Я не буду больше молодым. 
Ты теперь не так уж будешь биться,
Сердце, тронутое холодком.
И страна берёзового ситца
Не заманит шляться босиком. 
Дух бродяжий! ты всё реже, реже
Расшевеливаешь пламень уст.
О, моя утраченная свежесть,
Буйство глаз и половодье чувств! 
Я теперь скупее стал в желаньях.
Жизнь моя, иль ты приснилась мне?
Словно я весенней гулкой ранью
Проскакал на розовом коне. 
Все мы, все мы в этом мире тленны,
Тихо льётся с клёнов листьев медь...
Будь же ты вовек благословенно,
Что пришло процвесть и умереть. 
(1922)

----------


## Lt. Columbo

ive been watching the series on dvd and am quite enjoying it so i got to wondering, what do you russkies think about him? fans? i might get a compelation book of his works... any opinion welcome   ::

----------


## Misnomer

Белая береза
Под моим окном
Принакрылась снегом,
Точно серебром. 
первое и единственное     ::    что удалось вспомнить

----------


## ksenya

Vsegda voshishalas ego tvorchestvom. Dazhe ranshe v shkole v konkurse chtecov v ego chest u4astvovala.  :: )
Pro4itav ego biografiju, hmm, smonitelno kak k 4eloveku otnoshus'

----------


## Bisquit

His poetry is very ... Russian and, therefore, it is not easy to translate his verses into another languages. Besides he used rather archaic language of Russian peasants which is hardly understood by contemporary Russians living in cities. The same thing happens with Vysotsky verses: he is the author of several hundreds of songs known by all Russians and generally all Russian-speaking citizens of xUSSR and he virtually unknown in the West just because it's almost impossible to translate their lyrics.

----------


## Оля

> Vsegda voshishalas ego tvorchestvom. Dazhe ranshe v shkole v konkurse chtecov v ego chest u4astvovala. )
> Pro4itav ego biografiju, hmm, smonitelno kak k 4eloveku otnoshus'

 А ты не верь биографиям.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

трудно понять? ну, я думаю, что я все-таки брошу вызов    ::

----------


## Gerty

I love his poem "Pugachev". It is quite modern and difficult to understand, but it's really great.  http://www.sesenin.ru/book/397/

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Esenin's poetry IS difficult to understand... good luck, Culombo!   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

I'm fond of Esenin. His style is somewhat... enticing.

----------


## Remyisme

One of my favorites:   
Сергей Есенин 
                              Письмо к женщине 
          Вы помните,
          Вы все, конечно, помните,
          Как я стоял,
          Приблизившись к стене,
          Взволнованно ходили вы по комнате
          И что-то резкое
          В лицо бросали мне. 
          Вы говорили:
          Нам пора расстаться,
          Что вас измучила
          Моя шальная жизнь,
          Что вам пора за дело приниматься,
          А мой удел -
          Катиться дальше, вниз. 
          Любимая!
          Меня вы не любили.
          Не знали вы, что в сонмище людском
          Я был, как лошадь, загнанная в мыле,
          Пришпоренная смелым ездоком. 
          Не знали вы,
          Что я в сплошном дыму,
          В развороченном бурей быте
          С того и мучаюсь, что не пойму -
          Куда несет нас рок событий. 
          Лицом к лицу
          Лица не увидать.
          Большое видится на расстоянье.
          Когда кипит морская гладь,
          Корабль в плачевном состоянье. 
          Земля - корабль!
          Но кто-то вдруг
          За новой жизнью, новой славой
          В прямую гущу бурь и вьюг
          Ее направил величаво. 
          Ну кто ж из нас на палубе большой
          Не падал, не блевал и не ругался?
          Их мало, с опытной душой,
          Кто крепким в качке оставался. 
          Тогда и я
          Под дикий шум,
          Но зрело знающий работу,
          Спустился в корабельный трюм,
          Чтоб не смотреть людскую рвоту.
          Тот трюм был -
          Русским кабаком.
          И я склонился над стаканом,
          Чтоб, не страдая ни о ком,
          Себя сгубить
          В угаре пьяном. 
          Любимая!
          Я мучил вас,
          У вас была тоска
          В глазах усталых:
          Что я пред вами напоказ
          Себя растрачивал в скандалах. 
          Но вы не знали,
          Что в сплошном дыму,
          В развороченном бурей быте
          С того и мучаюсь,
          Что не пойму,
          Куда несет нас рок событий...
          . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
          Теперь года прошли,
          Я в возрасте ином.
          И чувствую и мыслю по-иному.
          И говорю за праздничным вином:
          Хвала и слава рулевому! 
          Сегодня я
          В ударе нежных чувств.
          Я вспомнил вашу грустную усталость.
          И вот теперь
          Я сообщить вам мчусь,
          Каков я был
          И что со мною сталось! 
          Любимая!
          Сказать приятно мне:
          Я избежал паденья с кручи.
          Теперь в Советской стороне
          Я самый яростный попутчик. 
          Я стал не тем,
          Кем был тогда.
          Не мучил бы я вас,
          Как это было раньше.
          За знамя вольности
          И светлого труда
          Готов идти хоть до Ла-Манша. 
          Простите мне...
          Я знаю:  вы не та -
          Живете вы
          С серьезным, умным мужем;
          Что не нужна вам наша маета,
          И сам я вам
          Ни капельки не нужен. 
          Живите так,
          Как вас ведет звезда,
          Под кущей обновленной сени.
          С приветствием,
          Вас помнящий всегда
          Знакомый ваш
                       С е р г е й   Е с е н и н. 
          <1924>

----------


## Ramil

http://er3ed.qrz.ru/esenin.htm#da-teper 
Lampada: дай ссылку на песню.
Это ведь, тоже Есенин  ::

----------


## ksenya

> А ты не верь биографиям.

 Ok, ne budu, ubedila.. :: 
k tvor4estvu ved ja vsegda otnosilas polozhitelno ,normalno, skazhem tak, a vot k 4eloveku, nu da ladno. Biografija na genialnost tvor4estva ne vlijala, po-moemu.

----------


## Lampada

Дорогая, сядем рядом... 
Поёт Юрий Гуляев 
Дорогая, сядем рядом, 
Поглядим в глаза друг другу. 
Я хочу под кротким взглядом 
Слушать чувственную вьюгу.  
Это золото осеннее, 
Эта прядь волос белесых - 
Всё явилось, как спасенье 
Беспокойного повесы.  
Я давно мой край оставил, 
Где цветут луга и чащи. 
В городской и горькой славе 
Я хотел прожить пропащим.  
Я хотел, чтоб сердце глуше 
Вспоминало сад и лето, 
Где под музыку лягушек 
Я растил себя поэтом.  
Там теперь такая ж осень... 
Клён и липы в окна комнат, 
Ветки лапами забросив, 
Ищут тех, которых помнят.  
Их давно уж нет на свете. 
Месяц на простом погосте 
На крестах лучами метит, 
Что и мы придём к ним в гости,  
Что и мы, отжив тревоги, 
Перейдём под эти кущи. 
Все волнистые дороги 
Только радость льют живущим.  
Дорогая, сядь же рядом, 
Поглядим в глаза друг другу. 
Я хочу под кротким взглядом 
Слушать чувственную вьюгу.

----------


## Lampada

Письмо матери 
Поёт Юрий Гуляев  
Ты жива ещё, моя старушка? 
Жив и я. Привет тебе, привет! 
Пусть струится над твоей избушкой 
Тот вечерний несказанный свет.  
Пишут мне, что ты, тая тревогу, 
Загрустила шибко обо мне, 
Что ты часто ходишь на дорогу 
В старомодном ветхом шушуне.  
И тебе в вечернем синем мраке 
Часто видится одно и то ж: 
Будто кто-то мне в кабацкой драке 
Саданул под сердце финский нож.  
Ничего, родная! Успокойся. 
Это только тягостная бредь. 
Не такой уж горький я пропойца, 
Чтоб, тебя не видя, умереть.  
Я по-прежнему такой же нежный 
И мечтаю только лишь о том, 
Чтоб скорее от тоски мятежной 
Воротиться в низенький наш дом.  
Я вернусь, когда раскинет ветви 
По-весеннему наш белый сад. 
Только ты меня уж на рассвете 
Не буди, как восемь лет назад.  
Не буди того, что отмечталось, 
Не волнуй того, что не сбылось, - 
Слишком раннюю утрату и усталость 
Испытать мне в жизни привелось.  
И молиться не учи меня. Не надо! 
К старому возврата больше нет. 
Ты одна мне помощь и отрада, 
Ты одна мне несказанный свет.  
Так забудь же про свою тревогу, 
Не грусти так шибко обо мне. 
Не ходи так часто на дорогу 
В старомодном ветхом шушуне.

----------


## Remyisme

> His poetry is very ... Russian and, therefore, it is not easy to translate his verses into another languages. *Besides he used rather archaic language of Russian peasants which is hardly understood by contemporary Russians living in cities.* The same thing happens with Vysotsky verses: he is the author of several hundreds of songs known by all Russians and generally all Russian-speaking citizens of xUSSR and he virtually unknown in the West just because it's almost impossible to translate their lyrics.

 I wouldn't say that, he probably did use a little archaic words, but not too much and most of his songs are pretty simple to understand, I actually don't even understand what is so archaic in his songs, he uses a lot of methaphores that's true, but that is not anything that is so hard to understand. Every normal Russian that has a normal level of mentality and human education, which reads books, will never have a problem to understand anything that Yesenin ever wrote.
And if Russians from other citys not Moscow or Petersburg do not understand his language, I guess this people are lower level or elementary not educated enough. Every Russian suppoused to understand his songs. They are tought in schools since the 1st year of learning.

----------


## Gerty

> Originally Posted by Bisquit  His poetry is very ... Russian and, therefore, it is not easy to translate his verses into another languages. *Besides he used rather archaic language of Russian peasants which is hardly understood by contemporary Russians living in cities.* The same thing happens with Vysotsky verses: he is the author of several hundreds of songs known by all Russians and generally all Russian-speaking citizens of xUSSR and he virtually unknown in the West just because it's almost impossible to translate their lyrics.   I wouldn't say that, he probably did use a little archaic words, but not too much and most of his songs are pretty simple to understand, I actually don't even understand what is so archaic in his songs, he uses a lot of methaphores that's true, but that is not anything that is so hard to understand. Every normal Russian that has a normal level of mentality and human education, which reads books, will never have a problem to understand anything that Yesenin ever wrote.
> And if Russians from other citys not Moscow or Petersburg do not understand his language, I guess this people are lower level or elementary not educated enough. Every Russian suppoused to understand his songs. They are tought in schools since the 1st year of learning.

 I wasn't talk about his peasant lyrics, just modern poems - they are, indeed, difficult language wise. Of cause it can be undestood by any russian-speaking person, but it doesn't make them easy to read for forener.

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Remyisme        Originally Posted by Bisquit  His poetry is very ... Russian and, therefore, it is not easy to translate his verses into another languages. *Besides he used rather archaic language of Russian peasants which is hardly understood by contemporary Russians living in cities.* The same thing happens with Vysotsky verses: he is the author of several hundreds of songs known by all Russians and generally all Russian-speaking citizens of xUSSR and he virtually unknown in the West just because it's almost impossible to translate their lyrics.   I wouldn't say that, he probably did use a little archaic words, but not too much and most of his songs are pretty simple to understand, I actually don't even understand what is so archaic in his songs, he uses a lot of methaphores that's true, but that is not anything that is so hard to understand. Every normal Russian that has a normal level of mentality and human education, which reads books, will never have a problem to understand anything that Yesenin ever wrote.
> And if Russians from other citys not Moscow or Petersburg do not understand his language, I guess this people are lower level or elementary not educated enough. Every Russian suppoused to understand his songs. They are tought in schools since the 1st year of learning.   I wasn't talking about his peasant lyrics, just modern poems - they are, indeed, difficult language wise. Of course it can be undestood by any russian-speaking person, but it doesn't make them easy to read for foreigner.

 Well of course, honey they are hard for a foreigner, just like English poetry might be hard for a foreigner. 
My comments were not about what you meant, but about what Bisquit said.

----------


## Gerty

> Well of course, honey they are hard for a foreigner, just like English poetry might be hard for a foreigner. 
> My comments were not about what you meant, but about what Bisquit said.

 Who did you call honey? And without the second comma, hah?

----------


## collegegirl

Esenin haroshiy poet. Mne nravitsya poema 'Da svidanya drug moi'. 
It's very deep. Unlike many poems I have read. A classmate of mine recited it for a Russian contest.

----------


## Оля

> Mne nravitsya poema 'Da svidanya drug moi'

 Это разве поэма?

----------


## ReDSanchous

Of course. Since she's from the States, her first language's English, which means that стихотворение is a poem in her language. A poem sounds very much like поэма  :P

----------


## Оля

Ну это я знаю)))
Я просто "прицепилась"  ::  
Все-таки первое предложение было написано на русском, хоть и латиницей. Поэтому - "стихотворение".  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Не спорю!   ::   
Зато теперь будет знать, что poem как стихотворение переводится.

----------


## collegegirl

izvinitye  ::  я не знаю много русского....
I was always told that поэма means 'poem'...

----------


## Vadim84

> izvinitye  я не знаю много русского....
> I was always told that поэма means 'poem'...

 стихотворение = small poem
поэма = large poem on a historical, heroic, or lofty theme

----------


## collegegirl

Спасибо!

----------


## voshliya

Essenine's lover Isadora Ducan

----------


## voshliya

[b]does anybody has the last Essenine 's
words written with his blood
at the hotel d'Angleterre
in Russian? 
in french it's 
"[color=red]Au revoir, mon ami, au revoir, 
Mon tendre ami que je garde en mon cœur. 
Cette s

----------


## Lt. Columbo

посмотрев телесериал 'Есенин', я решил, что его убили. кто со мной?

----------


## Ramil

> посмотрев телесериал 'Есенин', я решил, что его убили. кто со мной?

 Не следует телесериалы использовать в качестве исторических пособий.

----------


## voshliya

> посмотрев телесериал 'Есенин', я решил, что его убили. кто со мной?

 убили его жену
наверно его убили
я с тобою
где телесериал?
в Россий?

----------


## SSSS

[quote=voshliya][b]does anybody has the last Essenine 's
words written with his blood
at the hotel d'Angleterre
in Russian? 
in french it's 
"[color=red]Au revoir, mon ami, au revoir, 
Mon tendre ami que je garde en mon cœur. 
Cette s

----------


## voshliya

> До свиданья, друг мой, до свиданья. 
> Милый мой, ты у меня в груди. 
> Предназначенное расставанье 
> Обещает встречу впереди. 
> До свиданья, друг мой, без руки, без слова, 
> Не грусти и не печаль бровей,- 
> В этой жизни умирать не ново, 
> Но и жить, конечно, не новей.

 
Thanks a lot.
I'd liked to know
if the "essenine" tv series russian
and where I can get it if I can
again I live in France

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I think the answer to your questions is: 
Yes, the miniseries "Esenin" is Russian made and your local Russian video store should have a DVD (probably even with French subtitles). If they don't, you'll have to wait (or download from the internet, but that would be without subtitles and ethically sketchy  :: )

----------


## voshliya

> I think the answer to your questions is: 
> Yes, the miniseries "Esenin" is Russian made and your local Russian video store should have a DVD (probably even with French subtitles). If they don't, you'll have to wait (or download from the internet, but that would be without subtitles and ethically sketchy )

 thanks for your answer
I don't think I can find it in France
in video stores they don't have nothing russian
Is it on the american tv now?
I don't care if no subtitles as I understand russian
I'll try on emule
and shall tell you
have a nice day or night!!!!
Here in France it's almost midnight  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

You are not looking in the right places. Go to your local RUSSIAN store, where you get your local pirogi, your local kolbasa, Russian books etc. I am sure France is full of such Russian shops. They usually carry Russian videos too, because local Russians also like to watch Russian movies.   ::  I don't think I have ever seen a Russian movie on American TV. Unless it was some local American-Russian channel that normal Americans don't get!

----------


## Lt. Columbo

you can probably order it from the internet. was the guy who played Esenin the one who played саша белый in brigada?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Yep! Сергей Безруков, if I am not mistaken

----------


## flowforever

> Yep! Сергей Безруков, if I am not mistaken

 Всё правильно) 
Загадка: зимой и летом одним цветом   ::   ответ: Саша Белый

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Всё правильно) 
> Загадка: зимой и летом одним цветом    ответ: Саша Белый

 Забыла добавить: (c) Бригада   ::

----------


## Lt. Columbo

ответ случайно не Саша Белый   ::  
he played that role so well, i really enjoyed watching it

----------


## voshliya

> You are not looking in the right places. Go to your local RUSSIAN store, where you get your local pirogi, your local kolbasa, Russian books etc. I am sure France is full of such Russian shops. They usually carry Russian videos too, because local Russians also like to watch Russian movies.   I don't think I have ever seen a Russian movie on American TV. Unless it was some local American-Russian channel that normal Americans don't get!

  *there's not a lot of russian stores here in france
the russian community is not so big
and we don't have local russian channel
not yet!
but I'll find it
in Russia or if ever I go back to Toronto this year*

----------


## voshliya

*the series is on eMule   *

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> *there's not a lot of russian stores here in france
> the russian community is not so big
> and we don't have local russian channel
> not yet!
> but I'll find it
> in Russia or if ever I go back to Toronto this year*

 Well, it depends where you are in France I guess. Paris is guaranteed to have several. France was a popular destination for the Russians when the Revolution started!

----------


## voshliya

> Originally Posted by voshliya   *there's not a lot of russian stores here in france
> the russian community is not so big
> and we don't have local russian channel
> not yet!
> but I'll find it
> in Russia or if ever I go back to Toronto this year*   Well, it depends where you are in France I guess. Paris is guaranteed to have several. France was a popular destination for the Russians when the Revolution started!

 Yes but they all died....and most of the children and grand children don't speak russian....
My own father whose parents emigrated before the soviet revolution didn't speak a word....except the глупосты I taught him!
In the family I am the only one who speak russian because I studied it in college and have been many times in the USSR and Russia....
My relatives children who emigrated from the soviet union in the 70 ies don't speak russian too.
GOOD DAY TO YOU  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41MJ0vKP3Ds   
Слова - *Сергей Есенин*   *Есть одна хорошая песня у соловушки* —
Песня панихидная по моей головушке.  
Цвела — забубенная, росла — ножевая,
А теперь вдруг свесилась, словно неживая.  
Думы мои, думы! Боль в висках и темени.
Промотал я молодость без поры, без времени.  
Как случилось-сталось, сам не понимаю.
Ночью жесткую подушку к сердцу прижимаю.  
Лейся, песня звонкая, вылей трель унылую.
В темноте мне кажется — обнимаю милую.  
За окном гармоника и сиянье месяца.
Только знаю — милая никогда не встретится.  
Эх, любовь-калинушка, кровь — заря вишневая,
Как гитара старая и как песня новая.  
С теми же улыбками, радостью и муками,
Что певалось дедами, то поется внуками.  
Пейте, пойте в юности, бейте в жизнь без промаха —
Все равно любимая отцветет черемухой.  
Я отцвел, не знаю где. В пьянстве, что ли? В славе ли?
В молодости нравился, а теперь оставили.  
Потому хорошая песня у соловушки,
Песня панихидная по моей головушке.  
Цвела — забубенная, была — ножевая,
А теперь вдруг свесилась, словно неживая.

----------


## Lampada

Читает Георгий СОРОКИН   http://esenin.ru/media/audio/Sorokin/Sorokin_1.mp3  *Все живое особой метой* 
 Отмечается с ранних пор.
               Если не был бы я поэтом,
               То, наверно, был мошенник и вор. 
               Худощавый и низкорослый,
               Средь мальчишек всегда герой,
               Часто, часто с разбитым носом
               Приходил я к себе домой. 
               И навстречу испуганной маме
               Я цедил сквозь кровавый рот:
               "Ничего!  Я споткнулся о камень,
               Это к завтраму все заживет". 
               И теперь вот, когда простыла
               Этих дней кипятковая вязь,
               Беспокойная, дерзкая сила
               На поэмы мои пролилась. 
               Золотая, словесная груда,
               И над каждой строкой без конца
               Отражается прежняя удаль
               Забияки и сорванца. 
               Как тогда, я отважный и гордый,
               Только новью мой брызжет шаг...
               Если раньше мне били в морду,
               То теперь вся в крови душа. 
               И уже говорю я не маме,
               А в чужой и хохочущий сброд:
               "Ничего!  я споткнулся о камень,
               Это к завтраму все заживет!"

----------


## Lampada

http://esenin.ru/media/audio/Sorokin/Sorokin_2.mp3 
Песня 
Читает Георгий СОРОКИН   *Есть одна хорошая песня у соловушки* -
Песня панихидная по моей головушке. 
Цвела - забубённая, росла - ножевая, 
А теперь вдруг свесилась, словно неживая. 
Думы мои, думы! Боль в висках и темени.
Промотал я молодость без поры, без времени. 
Как случилось-сталось, сам не понимаю.
Ночью жёсткую подушку к сердцу прижимаю. 
Лейся, песня звонкая, вылей трель унылую.
В темноте мне кажется - обнимаю милую. 
За окном гармоника и сиянье месяца.
Только знаю - милая никогда не встретится. 
Эх, любовь-калинушка, кровь - заря вишневая, 
Как гитара старая и как песня новая. 
С теми же улыбками, радостью и муками, 
Что певалось дедами, то поётся внуками. 
Пейте, пойте в юности, бейте в жизнь без промаха -
Всё равно любимая отцветет черемухой. 
Я отцвел, не знаю где. 
В пьянстве, что ли? В славе ли?
В молодости нравился, а теперь оставили. 
Потому хорошая песня у соловушки, 
Песня панихидная по моей головушке. 
Цвела - забубённая, была - ножевая, 
А теперь вдруг свесилась, словно неживая.

----------


## Lampada

http://esenin.ru/media/audio/Sorokin/Sorokin_4.mp3  *Собаке Качалова* 
Читает Георгий СОРОКИН  
Дай, Джим, на счастье лапу мне,
Такую лапу не видал я сроду.
Давай с тобой полаем при луне
На тихую, бесшумную погоду.
Дай, Джим, на счастье лапу мне. 
Пожалуйста, голубчик, не лижись.
Пойми со мной хоть самое простое.
Ведь ты не знаешь, что такое жизнь, 
Не знаешь ты, что жить на свете стоит. 
Хозяин твой и мил и знаменит,
И у него гостей бывает в доме много, 
И каждый, улыбаясь, норовит 
Тебя по шерсти бархатной потрогать. 
Ты по-собачьи дьявольски красив,
С такою милою доверчивой приятцей.
И, никого ни капли не спросив,
Как пьяный друг, ты лезешь целоваться. 
Мой милый Джим, среди твоих гостей 
Так много всяких и невсяких было.
Но та, что всех безмолвней и грустней, 
Сюда случайно вдруг не заходила? 
Она придёт, даю тебе поруку.
И без меня, в её уставясь взгляд, 
Ты за меня лизни ей нежно руку 
За всё, в чем был и не был виноват.

----------


## Lampada

http://esenin.ru/media/audio/Sorokin/Sorokin_6.mp3 
Сукин сын 
Читает Георгий СОРОКИН   *Снова выплыли годы из мрака*
И шумят, как ромашковый луг.
Мне припомнилась нынче собака,
Что была моей юности друг. 
Нынче юность моя отшумела,
Как подгнивший под окнами клен,
Но припомнил я девушку в белом,
Для которой был пес почтальон. 
Не у всякого есть свой близкий,
Но она мне как песня была,
Потому что мои записки
Из ошейника пса не брала. 
Никогда она их не читала,
И мой почерк ей был незнаком,
Но о чем-то подолгу мечтала
У калины за желтым прудом. 
Я страдал... Я хотел ответа...
Не дождался... уехал... И вот
Через годы... известным поэтом
Снова здесь, у родимых ворот. 
Та собака давно околела,
Но в ту ж масть, что с отливом в синь, 
С лаем ливисто ошалелым 
Меня встрел молодой ее сын. 
Мать честная! И как же схожи!
Снова выплыла боль души.
С этой болью я будто моложе,
И хоть снова записки пиши. 
Рад послушать я песню былую,
Но не лай ты! Не лай! Не лай!
Хочешь, пес, я тебя поцелую
За пробуженный в сердце май? 
Поцелую, прижмусь к тебе телом
И, как друга, введу тебя в дом...
Да, мне нравилась девушка в белом, 
Но теперь я люблю в голубом.

----------


## Lampada

http://esenin.ru/media/audio/Sorokin/Sorokin_7.mp3  *Вечер чёрные брови насопил* 
Читает Георгий СОРОКИН  
Вечер чёрные брови насопил.
Чьи-то кони стоят у двора.
Не вчера ли я молодость пропил?
Разлюбил ли тебя не вчера? 
Не храпи, запоздалая тройка!
Наша жизнь пронеслась без следа.
Может, завтра больничная койка
Упокоит меня навсегда. 
Может, завтра совсем по-другому
Я уйду, исцелённый навек,
Слушать песни дождей и черемух,
Чем здоровый живет человек. 
Позабуду я мрачные силы,
Что терзали меня, губя.
Облик ласковый! Облик милый!
Лишь одну не забуду тебя. 
Пусть я буду любить другую,
Но и с нею, с любимой, с другой,
Расскажу про тебя, дорогую,
Что когда-то я звал дорогой. 
Расскажу, как текла былая
Наша жизнь, что былой не была...
Голова ль ты моя удалая,
До чего ж ты меня довела?

----------


## Lampada

http://esenin.ru/media/audio/Bezrukov/S ... senina.mp3   (22 минуты) 
Читает С. Безруков   *Разбуди меня завтра рано*,
О моя терпеливая мать!
Я пойду за дорожным курганом
Дорогого гостя встречать. 
Я сегодня увидел в пуще
След широких колес на лугу.
Треплет ветер под облачной кущей
Золотую его дугу. 
На рассвете он завтра промчится,
Шапку-месяц пригнув под кустом,
И игриво взмахнет кобылица
Над равниною красным хвостом. 
Разбуды меня завтра рано,
Засвети в нашей горнице свет.
Говорят, что я скоро стану
Знаменитый русский поэт. 
Воспою я тебя и гостя,
Нашу печь, петуха и кров...
И на песни мои прольется
Молоко твоих рыжих коров.     *За горами, за желтыми долами*
Протянулась тропа деревень.
Вижу лес и вечернее полымя,
И обвитый крапивой плетень. 
Там с утра над церковными главами 
Голубеет небесный песок, 
И звенит придорожными травами
От озер водяной ветерок. 
Не за песни весны над равниною
Дорога мне зеленая ширь —
Полюбил я тоской журавлиною
На высокой горе монастырь. 
Каждый вечер, как синь затуманится, 
Как повиснет заря на мосту, 
Ты идешь, моя бедная странница,
Поклониться любви и кресту. 
Кроток дух монастырского жителя,
Жадно слушаешь ты ектенью,
Помолись перед ликом спасителя
За погибшую душу мою.  
Я покинул родимый дом,
Голубую оставил Русь.
В три звезды березняк над прудом
Теплит матери старой грусть. 
Золотою лягушкой луна
Распласталась на тихой воде.
Словно яблонный цвет, седина
У отца пролилась в бороде. 
Я не скоро, не скоро вернусь!
Долго петь и звенеть пурге.
Стережет голубую Русь
Старый клен на одной ноге, 
И я знаю, есть радость в нём
Тем, кто листьев целует дождь,
Оттого, что тот старый клён
Головой на меня похож.  
Мариенгофу  *Я последний поэт деревни,*
Скромен в песнях дощатый мост.
За прощальной стою обедней
Кадящих листвой берез. 
Догорит золотистым пламенем
Из телесного воска свеча,
И луны часы деревянные
Прохрипят мой двенадцатый час. 
На тропу голубого поля
Скоро выйдет железный гость.
Злак овсяный, зарею пролитый,
Соберёт его чёрная горсть. 
Не живые, чужие ладони,
Этим песням при вас не жить!
Только будут колосья-кони
О хозяине старом тужить. 
Будет ветер сосать их ржанье,
Панихидный справляя пляс.
Скоро, скоро часы деревянные
Прохрипят мой двенадцатый час!    *Заметался пожар голубой,*
Позабылись родимые дали.
В первый раз я запел про любовь,
В первый раз отрекаюсь скандалить. 
Был я весь - как запущенный сад,
Был на женщин и зелие падкий.
Разонравилось пить и плясать
И терять свою жизнь без оглядки. 
Мне бы только смотреть на тебя,
Видеть глаз злато-карий омут,
И чтоб, прошлое не любя,
Ты уйти не смогла к другому. 
Поступь нежная, лёгкий стан,
Если б знала ты сердцем упорным,
Как умеет любить хулиган,
Как умеет он быть покорным. 
Я б навеки забыл кабаки
И стихи бы писать забросил,
Только б тонко касаться руки
И волос твоих цветом в осень. 
Я б навеки пошёл за тобой
Хоть в свои, хоть в чужие дали...
В первый раз я запел про любовь,
В первый раз отрекаюсь скандалить.    *Пускай ты выпита другим,*
Но мне осталось, мне осталось
Твоих волос стеклянный дым
И глаз осенняя усталость. 
О возраст осени! Он мне
Дороже юности и лета.
Ты стала нравиться вдвойне
Воображению поэта. 
Я сердцем никогда не лгу,
И потому на голос чванства
Бестрепетно сказать могу,
Что я прощаюсь с хулиганством. 
Пора расстаться с озорной
И непокорною отвагой.
Уж сердце напилось иной,
Кровь отрезвляющею брагой. 
И мне в окошко постучал
Сентябрь багряной веткой ивы,
Чтоб я готов был и встречал
Его приход неприхотливый. 
Теперь со многим я мирюсь
Без принужденья, без утраты.
Иною кажется мне Русь,
Иными - кладбища и хаты. 
Прозрачно я смотрю вокруг
И вижу, там ли, здесь ли, где-то ль,
Что ты одна, сестра и друг,
Могла быть спутницей поэта. 
Что я одной тебе бы мог,
Воспитываясь в постоянстве,
Пропеть о сумерках дорог
И уходящем хулиганстве.     *Я усталым таким еще не был.*
В эту серую морозь и слизь
Мне приснилось рязанское небо
И моя непутевая жизнь. 
Много женщин меня любило,
Да и сам я любил не одну,
Не от этого ль темная сила
Приучила меня к вину. 
Бесконечные пьяные ночи
И в разгуле тоска не впервь!
Не с того ли глаза мне точит,
Словно синие листья червь? 
Не больна мне ничья измена,
И не радует легкость побед, -
Тех волос золотое сено
Превращается в серый цвет. 
Превращается в пепел и воды,
Когда цедит осенняя муть.
Мне не жаль вас, прошедшие годы, -
Ничего не хочу вернуть. 
Я устал себя мучить бесцельно,
И с улыбкою странной лица
Полюбил я носить в легком теле
Тихий свет и покой мертвеца... 
И теперь даже стало не тяжко
Ковылять из притона в притон,
Как в смирительную рубашку,
Мы природу берём в бетон. 
И во мне, вот по тем же законам,
Умиряется бешеный пыл.
Но и всё ж отношусь я с поклоном
К тем полям, что когда-то любил. 
В те края, где я рос под клёном,
Где резвился на жёлтой траве, -
Шлю привет воробьям, и воронам,
И рыдающей в ночь сове. 
Я кричу им в весенние дали:
Птицы милые, в синюю дрожь
Передайте, что я отскандалил, -
Пусть хоть ветер теперь начинает
Под микитки дубасить рожь.     *Мне осталась одна забава*:
Пальцы в рот - и веселый свист.
Прокатилась дурная слава,
Что похабник я и скандалист. 
Ах! какая смешная потеря!
Много в жизни смешных потерь.
Стыдно мне, что я в бога верил.
Горько мне, что не верю теперь. 
Золотые, далекие дали!
Все сжигает житейская мреть.
И похабничал я и скандалил
Для того, чтобы ярче гореть. 
Дар поэта - ласкать и карябать,
Роковая на нем печать.
Розу белую с черною жабой
Я хотел на земле повенчать. 
Пусть не сладились, пусть не сбылись
Эти помыслы розовых дней.
Но коль черти в душе гнездились -
Значит, ангелы жили в ней. 
Вот за это веселие мути,
Отправляясь с ней в край иной,
Я хочу при последней минуте
Попросить тех, кто будет со мной,- 
Чтоб за все за грехи мои тяжкие,
За неверие в благодать
Положили меня в русской рубашке
Под иконами умирать.    *ПУШКИНУ*  
Мечтая о могучем даре
Того, кто русской стал судьбой,
Стою я на Тверском бульваре,
Стою и говорю с собой. 
Блондинистый, почти белесый,
В легендах ставший как туман,
О Александр! Ты был повеса,
Как я сегодня хулиган. 
Но эти милые забавы
Не затемнили образ твой,
И в бронзе выкованной славы
Трясешь ты гордой головой. 
А я стою, как пред причастьем,
И говорю в ответ тебе:
Я умер бы сейчас от счастья,
Сподобленный такой судьбе. 
Но, обреченный на гоненье,
Еще я долго буду петь...
Чтоб и мое степное пенье
Сумело бронзой прозвенеть.    *СУКИН СЫН*  
Снова выплыли годы из мрака
И шумят, как ромашковый луг.
Мне припомнилась нынче собака,
Что была моей юности друг. 
Нынче юность моя отшумела,
Как подгнивший под окнами клен,
Но припомнил я девушку в белом,
Для которой был пес почтальон. 
Не у всякого есть свой близкий,
Но она мне как песня была,
Потому что мои записки
Из ошейника пса не брала. 
Никогда она их не читала,
И мой почерк ей был незнаком,
Но о чем-то подолгу мечтала
У калины за желтым прудом. 
Я страдал... Я хотел ответа...
Не дождался... уехал... И вот
Через годы... известным поэтом
Снова здесь, у родимых ворот. 
Та собака давно околела,
Но в ту ж масть, что с отливом в синь,
С лаем ливисто ошалелым
Меня встрел молодой ее сын. 
Мать честная! И как же схожи!
Снова выплыла боль души.
С этой болью я будто моложе,
И хоть снова записки пиши. 
Рад послушать я песню былую,
Но не лай ты! Не лай! Не лай!
Хочешь, пес, я тебя поцелую
За пробуженный в сердце май? 
Поцелую, прижмусь к тебе телом
И, как друга, введу тебя в дом...
Да, мне нравилась девушка в белом,
Но теперь я люблю в голубом.     *Мы теперь уходим понемногу*
В ту страну, где тишь и благодать.
Может быть, и скоро мне в дорогу
Бренные пожитки собирать. 
Милые березовые чащи!
Ты, земля! И вы, равнин пески!
Перед этим сонмом уходящим
Я не в силах скрыть своей тоски. 
Слишком я любил на этом свете
Все, что душу облекает в плоть.
Мир осинам, что, раскинув ветви,
Загляделись в розовую водь. 
Много дум я в тишине продумал,
Много песен про себя сложил,
И на этой на земле угрюмой
Счастлив тем, что я дышал и жил. 
Счастлив тем, что целовал я женщин,
Мял цветы, валялся на траве,
И зверьё, как братьев наших меньших,
Никогда не бил по голове. 
Знаю я, что не цветут там чащи,
Не звенит лебяжьей шеей рожь.
Оттого пред сонмом уходящим
Я всегда испытываю дрожь. 
Знаю я, что в той стране не будет
Этих нив, златящихся во мгле.
Оттого и дороги мне люди,
Что живут со мною на земле.    *Кто я? Что я? Только лишь мечтатель*,
Синь очей утративший во мгле,
Эту жизнь прожил я словно кстати,
Заодно с другими на земле.
И с тобой целуюсь по привычке,
Потому что многих целовал,
И, как будто зажигая спички,
Говорю любовные слова. 
"Дорогая", "милая", "навеки",
А в душе всегда одно и то ж,
Если тронуть страсти в человеке,
То, конечно, правды не найдешь. 
Оттого душе моей не жестко
Не желать, не требовать огня,
Ты, моя ходячая березка,
Создана для многих и меня. 
Но, всегда ища себе родную
И томясь в неласковом плену,
Я тебя нисколько не ревную,
Я тебя нисколько не кляну. 
Кто я? Что я? Только лишь мечтатель,
Синь очей утративший во мгле,
И тебя любил я только кстати,
Заодно с другими на земле.     *Снежная замять крутит бойко,*
По полю мчится чужая тройка. 
Мчится на тройке чужая младость.
Где мое счастье? Где моя радость? 
Всё укатилось под вихрем бойким
Вот на такой же бешеной тройке. 
4/5 октября 1925     *Свищет ветер, серебряный ветер,*
В шелковом шелесте снежного шума.
В первый раз я в себе заметил -
Так я еще никогда не думал. 
Пусть на окошках гнилая сырость,
Я не жалею, и я не печален.
Мне все равно эта жизнь полюбилась,
Так полюбилась, как будто вначале. 
Взглянет ли женщина с тихой улыбкой -
Я уж взволнован. Какие плечи!
Тройка ль проскачет дорогой зыбкой -
Я уже в ней и скачу далече. 
О, мое счастье и все удачи!
Счастье людское землей любимо.
Тот, кто хоть раз на земле заплачет,-
Значит, удача промчалась мимо. 
Жить нужно легче, жить нужно проще,
Все принимая, что есть на свете.
Вот почему, обалдев, над рощей
Свищет ветер, серебряный ветер.

----------


## Lampada

http://my.mail.ru/video/mail/dedru47...47/31710/32803   http://video.meta.ua/4278801.video    
Сергей Есенин    *Я спросил сегодня у менялы*,
Что даёт за полтумана по рублю,
Как сказать мне для прекрасной Лалы
По-персидски нежное "люблю"? 
Я спросил сегодня у менялы,
Легче ветра, тише Ванских струй,
Как назвать мне для прекрасной Лалы
Слово ласковое "поцелуй"? 
И ещё спросил я у менялы,
В сердце робость глубже притая,
Как сказать мне для прекрасной Лалы,
Как сказать ей, что она "моя"? 
И ответил мне меняла кратко:
О любви в словах не говорят,
О любви вздыхают лишь украдкой,
Да глаза, как яхонты, горят. 
Поцелуй названья не имеет,
Поцелуй не надпись на гробах.
Красной розой поцелуи рдеют,
Лепестками тая на губах. 
От любви не требуют поруки,
С нею знают радость и беду.
"Ты - моя" сказать лишь могут руки,
Что срывали чёрную чадру.
_______________________     *Никогда я не был на Босфоре,*
Ты меня не спрашивай о нем.
Я в твоих глазах увидел море,
Полыхающее голубым огнем. 
Не ходил в Багдад я с караваном,
Не возил я шелк туда и хну.
Наклонись своим красивым станом,
На коленях дай мне отдохнуть. 
Или снова, сколько ни проси я,
Для тебя навеки дела нет,
Что в далеком имени - Россия -
Я известный, признанный поэт. 
У меня в душе звенит тальянка,
При луне собачий слышу лай.
Разве ты не хочешь, персиянка,
Увидать далекий синий край? 
Я сюда приехал не от скуки -
Ты меня, незримая, звала.
И меня твои лебяжьи руки
Обвивали, словно два крыла. 
Я давно ищу в судьбе покоя,
И хоть прошлой жизни не кляну,
Расскажи мне что-нибудь такое
Про твою веселую страну. 
Заглуши в душе тоску тальянки,
Напои дыханьем свежих чар,
Чтобы я о дальней северянке
Не вздыхал, не думал, не скучал. 
И хотя я не был на Босфоре -
Я тебе придумаю о нем.
Все равно - глаза твои, как море,
Голубым колышутся огнем.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Всеволод Аксёнов читает стихи Есенина (1955)   *Вот уж веч*ер. Роса
Блестит на крапиве.
Я стою у дороги,
Прислонившись к иве. 
От луны свет большой
Прямо на нашу крышу.
Где-то песнь соловья
Вдалеке я слышу. 
Хорошо и тепло,
Как зимой у печки.
И березы стоят,
Как большие свечки. 
И вдали за рекой,
Видно, за опушкой,
Сонный сторож стучит
Мертвой колотушкой. 
1910
_______________ 
Пойду в скуфье смиренным иноком
Иль белобрысым босяком -
Туда, где льется по равнинам
Березовое молоко. 
Хочу концы земли измерить,
Доверясь призрачной звезде,
И в счастье ближнего поверить
В звенящей рожью борозде. 
Рассвет рукой прохлады росной
Сшибает яблоки зари.
Сгребая сено на покосах,
Поют мне песни косари. 
Глядя за кольца лычных прясел,
Я говорю с самим собой:
Счастлив, кто жизнь свою украсил
Бродяжной палкой и сумой. 
Счастлив, кто в радости убогой,
Живя без друга и врага,
Пройдет проселочной дорогой,
Молясь на копны и стога. 
( 1914 )
_________________________________   *Цветы мне говорят - прощай*,
Головками склоняясь ниже,
Что я навеки не увижу
Ее лицо и отчий край. 
Любимая, ну, что ж! Ну, что ж!
Я видел их и видел землю,
И эту гробовую дрожь
Как ласку новую приемлю. 
И потому, что я постиг
Всю жизнь, пройдя с улыбкой мимо,-
Я говорю на каждый миг,
Что все на свете повторимо. 
Не все ль равно - придет другой,
Печаль ушедшего не сгложет,
Оставленной и дорогой
Пришедший лучше песню сложит. 
И, песне внемля в тишине,
Любимая с другим любимым,
Быть может, вспомнит обо мне
Как о цветке неповторимом. 
27 октября 1925

----------


## Suobig

*         * * ** 
Какая ночь! Я не могу...
Не спится мне. Такая лунность!
Еще как будто берегу
В душе утраченную юность. 
Подруга охладевших лет,
Не называй игру любовью.
Пусть лучше этот лунный свет
Ко мне струится к изголовью. 
Пусть искаженные черты
Он обрисовывает смело, —
Ведь разлюбить не сможешь ты,
Как полюбить ты не сумела. 
Любить лишь можно только раз.
Вот оттого ты мне чужая,
Что липы тщетно манят нас,
В сугробы ноги погружая. 
Ведь знаю я и знаешь ты,
Что в этот отсвет лунный, синий
На этих липах не цветы —
На этих липах снег да иней. 
Что отлюбили мы давно,
Ты — не меня, а я — другую,
И нам обоим все равно
Играть в любовь недорогую. 
Но все ж ласкай и обнимай
В лукавой страсти поцелуя,
Пусть сердцу вечно снится май
И та, что навсегда люблю я.  *                            С. Есенин*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Ченнелинг Предназначение. Сергей Есенин*   Ченнелинг : Предназначение. Есенин (16.03.2014) - Сosmo Нarmony - Absolutera.org  *ВЕДУЩИЙ:* *Добрый день, дорогие друзья! Сегодня мы продолжаем ченнелинг* *по теме Предназначение. На прошлом сеансе мы рассматривали Предназначение Владимира Семеновича Высоцкого. Сегодня мы хотим продолжить и узнать о Предназначении величайшего русского поэта Сергея Есенина. Я приветствую Силы и посредника Инессу.* *
ВЫСШИЙ РАЗУМ:* Да, Мы вас приветствуем. *
В:* *В своей книге «Чорная тайна Есенина» Анатолий Елисеевич Кручёных пишет: «Замечено, что к каждому более или менее значительному писателю прицепляется обычно какое-нибудь ходячее меткое определение сущности его творчества, каковое определение в литературном «паспорте» писателя является как бы его званием. К Чехову быстро прилепилось «певец сумерек». А вот относительно Есенина до сих пор решить не могут, что он собственно такое: «певец деревни», «поэт Москвы кабацкой», то ли — «певец Руси уходящей»? С самых юных лет, с самых ранних стихов и до трагической смерти поэта, во всех его произведениях черной нитью проходит мотив безвыходного отчаяния. В связи с этим возникает вопрос: «Что было заложено в Предназначение Сергея Есенина и, какую роль он выполнял в то время»?* *
В. Р:*  Есть интерес по поводу вашего желания осветить Предназначение данного воплощения. Этот человек, совершающий свой путь в определенное время и в определенном месте, был в глубине души  своей ищущим, не совсем понимающим, зачем он вообще здесь находится, какова его задача и так далее. То есть, ирония всего этого разговора заключается в том, что вам интересно Предназначение того человека, который сам его и не понял до конца. Это пример того, когда человеку дается какой-то талант, какая-то гениальность, но, не понимая для чего это дается, человек не выполняет цель своего воплощения, не понимает, что от него хотят и вся жизнь ему кажется какой-то дымкой, каким-то туманом, в котором он находился большее количество своего времени, бегая за призрачными идеями и пытаясь находиться то в прошлом, то в каком-то будущем, которое он сам себе создавал и, которое не имело смысла. Это было начало, Мы можем продолжать далее. 
Ваш вопрос о том, каково было Предназначение этого человека, отвечаем. Основным Предназначением этого человека было быть целеустремленным, быть собранным, быть дисциплинированным и использовать свой дар для организации больших групп населения, противостоять энергиям разрушения и трансформировать своими желаниями, своим настроением, своими действиями эти энергии  в энергии созидания. В то время активно действовали разрушающие энергии, но для того, чтобы сгладить такое воздействие, приходили люди, которые своим творчеством направляли большую часть населения на вот такое вот сглаживание они как бы поглощали или пропускали через себя энергию разрушения и трансформировали это в более гармоничные вибрации . Было понимание в глубине души, что такое необходимо делать, но потом это понимание сменилось туманом, как Мы сказали, в сознании и полной отрешенностью или отходом от нужд социума, нужд населения данного географического места. Да, Мы вас слушаем. *
В:* *Спасибо. Вот Вы говорите то, что он сам не понимал своего Предназначения. А может быть, что-то являлось каким-то моментом, который сломал его в тот момент, когда он уже не чувствовал, может быть радости жизни? Что его сломало, почему он ушел со своего пути? Очень интересно узнать.* *
В. Р:*  Не совсем так. У него Мы бы не сказали, что произошло что-то, что его сломало. Мы бы сказали по-другому. Хотя было дано согласие души на такое воплощение, включая весь пакет, то есть цели, задачи, условия, программы, человеческое понимание действительности, оценка своего состояния по отношению к окружающей реальности, все это создало слишком плотные фильтры, которые не дали сознанию руководить поступками этого человека в правильном направлении. Возможно, здесь была допущена ошибка руководящими структурами о допущении активации вот таких вот фильтров. В результате человек не смог правильно действовать в определенных ситуациях. То есть, с самого начала все пошло уже не так, как было задумано. По сути, этот человек должен был быть достаточно мощным, ярким лидером, которым он не стал. *
В:* *То есть получается, что и руководящие структуры тоже могут ошибаться? Вы сказали, что они ошиблись в чем-то.* *
В. Р:* Да. *
В:* *То есть это было сделано намеренно или…?* *
В. Р:* Намеренно это не было сделано. *
В:* *Хорошо. Спасибо. Давайте тогда вернемся к творчеству Сергея Есенина. Чем Вы можете объяснить такие разные стихи у этого поэта? В одних он воспевает любовь к природе, деревьям, женщинам, родному краю. А в других пишет о смерти, тоске, пьянстве. Чем являлось творчество для Сергея Есенина? Возможно здесь…* *
В. Р:*  Это как раз отражает его состояние, то есть, его можно обрисовать ребенком, которому дают непосильную ношу мужчины, взрослого мужчины. Ему хотелось оставаться ребенком, но, когда он понял, что уже нельзя вести себя как юноша, он понял, что он не выдерживает и все, что будет происходить, будет происходить как снежная лавина, нисходящая с вершины горы, все только будет усиливаться. Его восприятие  будет усиливаться. Вся темнота разрушения, мощь разрушения, которое происходило вокруг, чувствовалось им очень сильно, не так как обычным человеком. И он сопротивлялся это воспринимать, а также не хотел выполнять то, что было определено. Это поэтому отразилось вот в такой форме в его творчестве. *
В:* *Спасибо. В одном из стихотворений Есенин пишет: «Я знаю не вылечить души, какой скандал, какой большой скандал, я очутился в узком промежутке, ведь я мог дать не то, что дал». 
Что поэт хотел сказать этими строчками? То есть, он понимал все-таки, что он должен был дать.* *
В. Р:* Да, это понимание как, например человек, который выбрал не правильную профессию, в глубине души всегда хотел быть кем-то другим, начинает с годами входить в апатию, понимая, что оказывается то время не вернуть и уже поздно что-то менять. *
В:* *Хорошо, тогда в связи с этим, могу ли я попросить какого-нибудь у вас совета для тех, кто сейчас находится в таком же положении? Когда они чувствуют, что находятся не там, где нужно. Может быть, Вы можете, что-то посоветовать для людей, живущих на Земле.* *
В. Р:* Спасибо за такой вопрос. Это очень сложный вопрос, чтобы дать однозначный совет. Ситуация каждого человека является уникальной как и сам человек, как и его душа, и уникальность состоит во всём наборе этой системы, сложной системы человека. Если Вы начинаете понимать, что Вы достигли определенного возраста и упрямо двигались по одному направлению, не принимая во внимание никакие из посылаемых вам знаков, как от людей, так и из тонкого плана,  включая вашу интуицию, нужно, во-первых, найти в себе силу воли принять то, что вы совершали ошибку за ошибкой. Начать анализировать путь от того момента, когда эта ошибка была совершена, проанализировать, посмотреть свой путь и, возможно, вспомнить сигналы подаваемые вам вашими помощниками-ангелами, знаки, которые вы видели на пути, осознать, что да здесь надо было сделать так, здесь нужно было сделать по-другому. 
Это своеобразный обряд, который показывает Высшим Силам, что человек больше не стоит в позиции упрямства, в позиции отречения от Создателя , отречения от своего Предназначения. И таким образом, ему может быть дана идея, мысль, сон или совет, через совет какого-то человека, возможно, поддержка или выход из данной ситуации. 
Конечно, невозможно будет поменять все, но будет показано и будет понято этим человеком, что на сегодняшний момент он может начать делать, чтобы хоть как-то восполнить пробелы в своем обучении на данном этапе жизни, в данном воплощении. Если это верующий человек, человек может обратиться с молитвой к источнику веры, это к тому, в кого он верит. Если это человек, который больше склонен эзотерическим практикам, то Вы в ваших медитациях обращаетесь с этой просьбой так же, к какому-то источнику, которому Вы здесь доверяете. *
В:* *Может быть, будет не корректным вопрос о процентном соотношении на Земле сейчас, какое количество людей вот так вот заблудились?* *
В. Р:* Мы бы сказали, что это обычный способ или обычный путь любого человека, но все зависит, если брать процентное соотношение, какие свои задачи он выполнял и какие не выполнял. Нет ни одного человека, который точно следует своему Предназначению от начала и до конца. Все зависит от того, сколько и что Вы сделали, что важнее, что не совсем важно, насколько Вы развились, насколько Вы духовны, насколько Вы желаете далее развиваться. *
В:* *Хорошо, спасибо большое. Вернемся к Сергею Есенину. Что Вы можете сказать о «черном человеке»? Этот образ постоянно упоминается в стихах Есенина. И последнее произведение так и называется «Черный человек».* *
В. Р:*  Что Вы знаете об этом произведении? *
В:* *Знаю не много, но я слышал его в исполнении одного из актеров. Очень оно такое агрессивное, может где-то сумасшедшее, есть ощущение, что человек сходит с ума.* *
В. Р:* Это было представление самого себя в другом качестве, в качестве, возможно, негативном, в качестве отражения в зеркале, которое отражает все негативные черты характера самого себя, но то, что в зеркале — это не является самим собой, но постепенно обретает власть над личностью. Это то, что он видел, это было связано с некоторыми помутнениями сознания и обычно или часто, можно сказать, это является путем или формой выхода из воплощения людей, которые имеют какую-то миссию, но не могут ее начать выполнять или доводить до конца. *
В:* *Хорошо. Следующий вопрос. Не является ли, в конце концов, трагическая смерть Есенина, конечно, еще так и непонятно — было ли это самоубийство или нет, воплощением образа им самим созданного?* *
В. Р:* Объясните, не понятно. *
В:* *Ну, получается, что он пророчил себе смерть, постоянно об этом говорил, писал во всех стихах и в, общем, так жизнь и закончил, как писал в своих произведениях.* *
В. Р:* Мы сейчас только что объяснили, что помутнение сознания было вызвано не для того, чтобы определить его уход из жизни в определенный момент, так как он не выполнял свою миссию. *
В:*  *Да, спасибо. Скажите, пожалуйста, что объединяло таких поэтов как Есенин, Маяковский и Цветаева? Почему их жизни закончились так трагически?* *
В. Р:* Мы бы не сказали, что их что-то объединяло. *
В:*  *Но, как известно, что все трое покончили жизнь самоубийством, но вот Есенин еще под вопросом.* *
В. Р:* Есть на Земле очень много людей, которые покончили жизнь самоубийством, но это не значит, что их что-то объединяет. Самоубийство определяется разными причинами, и причины у этих троих людей были разные. *
В:*  *Хорошо. Если мы затронули эту тему, то Вы можете сказать, что происходит с душами тех, кто заканчивает жизнь таким образом?* *
В. Р:* Это не относится к данному сеансу. *
В:* *Хорошо, спасибо. Мы не знаем, как рождаются великие поэты, говорит Василий Федоров, один из крупнейших современных русских поэтов, но почему они рождаются — мы знаем. Их рождают великие события, социальные потрясения, революционные эпохи. Как Вы можете прокомментировать эти слова, действительно ли в великие события рождаются такие люди?* *
В. Р:* Он действительно прав. Как Мы сказали вначале, разрушение не определяет какую-то гармонизацию. Потому что, если запустить машину на полную мощь, то разрушение будет сложно остановить и такие люди, они являются, как бы тем тормозом, который несколько сглаживает вот такую мощь. Да, правильно это было определено. *
В:* *Что Вы можете сказать про сегодняшний, современный мир, где не так ярко выражены поэты, писатели как было в те года. С чем это связано или может быть мы, что-то не замечаем в связи с компьютеризацией всеобщей?* *
В. Р:* Не понятно, что Вы имеете в виду. *
В:* *Я имею в виду то, что сейчас мы не можем назвать таких великих писателей и поэтов, как Гоголь, Толстой, Есенин, Маяковский. Есть ощущение, может у молодежи, что их просто сейчас нет. Как это можно объяснить? Может быть потому, что нет никаких потрясений, поэтому их тоже нет?* *
В. Р:* Да, это тоже хороший вопрос. Это связано, во-первых, с уровнем развития населения или человечества. Во-вторых, это связано с темпом жизни, у вас не достаточно времени, чтобы полностью уйти в какое-то произведение и остаться в этом процессе какое-то количество времени. То есть, вхождение в книгу, которая имеет определенный объем, на это требуется время. Сейчас у людей настолько быстрый темп жизни, что такое просто невозможно сделать. 
Кроме того, на сегодняшний момент нет необходимости в существовании таких двигателей умов, которыми являлись вышеупомянутые авторы каких-то произведений. Сейчас несколько иные цели и задачи, и как, если Вы хотите провести параллель между тем, что происходило тогда и если, например, идет энергия разрушения, как ее останавливать. 
Во-первых, такие мощные энергии, охватывающие большие географические территории уже не спускаются, так как здесь в этом нет никакой необходимости, если происходят процессы, все работает несколько по-другому.
Но Мы можем сказать, что достижения людей в определенных областях науки и искусства были несколько приостановлены, но, возможно, возобновятся, как уже сейчас это происходит. Будут приходить все более интересные идеи или неординарные идеи в умы и сознание людей все чаще. Причем, это будет возникать не у тех, которые уже заявили о себе, как какие-то ученые и профессора, это будет возникать у достаточно молодых и неизвестных, талантливых людей, которые очень быстро будут о себе заявлять в различных направлениях развития человеческой цивилизации. *
В:* *Спасибо, многообещающе. У меня такой вопрос еще возник. Вы говорите, что темп жизни очень быстрый, нам с этим нужно смириться, как-то подстраиваться или все-таки стараться глубже проникать в какие-то, в те же книги, мы читаем книги, или еще во что-то? Что Вы можете сказать по этому поводу?* *
В. Р:* Мы не согласны с тем, что Вы говорите «нужно смириться». Смириться — это означает покорность, что значит, Вы полностью вырабатываете в себе программу следования, каким-то навязанным вам правилам. Не нужно относиться к этому так. Необходимо существовать в своем темпе и понимать, что время — это однозначно гибкая форма существования. Она, эта форма или само время, может, как помогать вам, так и быть против вас. И необходимо понимать, как с этим сосуществовать, как существовать внутри этого времени и как работать с ним. Для этого есть информация частично на сайте, на данном сайте «Космогармония». Есть также информация у некоторых других людей. На планете Земля эта информация будет все больше и больше находить интерес в сознаниях людей и процесс обучения уже начался. *
В:* *Спасибо большое. У меня, наверное, завершающий вопрос. Что касается наших сеансов по Предназначению. Вот во время сеанса возник такой вопрос. Возможно, есть какие-то пожелания у Сил предложить нам того героя, про которого они хотели бы сказать. Может быть, была какая-то личность, про которую Вы хотели бы какую-то информацию передать?* *
В. Р:*  Да, частично была раскрыта информация о личности Дэниела Таммета, который занимается цифрами. Это очень интересный метод и нам было бы интересно продолжить исследования этого феномена, а также по аналогии Вы поймете, кто действительно считается феноменом на сегодняшний день на планете Земля. *
В:* *Спасибо большое. Попробуем действительно продолжить изучение этого человека. Я хочу поблагодарить Силы и спросить, кто был на связи?* *
В. Р:* Мы начали с участием структур, которые курируют территорию некоторых стран, включая Россию. Присутствовали также Учителя, Учительская система, Архангельская система и система Иерархии Времени . Мы вас благодарим за сегодняшний сеанс, до свидания. *
В:* *До свидания, спасибо.*

----------


## EfreytoR_S

*Черный человек* 
Друг мой, друг мой,
Я очень и очень болен.
Сам не знаю, откуда взялась эта боль.
То ли ветер свистит
Над пустым и безлюдным полем,
То ль, как рощу в сентябрь,
Осыпает мозги алкоголь. 
Голова моя машет ушами,
Как крыльями птица.
Ей на шее ноги
Маячить больше невмочь.
Черный человек,
Черный, черный,
Черный человек
На кровать ко мне садится,
Черный человек
Спать не дает мне всю ночь. 
Черный человек
Водит пальцем по мерзкой книге
И, гнусавя надо мной,
Как над усопшим монах,
Читает мне жизнь
Какого-то прохвоста и забулдыги,
Нагоняя на душу тоску и страх.
Черный человек
Черный, черный... 
"Слушай, слушай,-
Бормочет он мне,-
В книге много прекраснейших
Мыслей и планов.
Этот человек
Проживал в стране
Самых отвратительных
Громил и шарлатанов. 
В декабре в той стране
Снег до дьявола чист,
И метели заводят
Веселые прялки.
Был человек тот авантюрист,
Но самой высокой
И лучшей марки. 
Был он изящен,
К тому ж поэт,
Хоть с небольшой,
Но ухватистой силою,
И какую-то женщину,
Сорока с лишним лет,
Называл скверной девочкой
И своею милою". 
"Счастье,- говорил он,-
Есть ловкость ума и рук.
Все неловкие души
За несчастных всегда известны.
Это ничего,
Что много мук
Приносят изломанные
И лживые жесты. 
В грозы, в бури,
В житейскую стынь,
При тяжелых утратах
И когда тебе грустно,
Казаться улыбчивым и простым -
Самое высшее в мире искусство". 
"Черный человек!
Ты не смеешь этого!
Ты ведь не на службе
Живешь водолазовой.
Что мне до жизни
Скандального поэта.
Пожалуйста, другим
Читай и рассказывай". 
Черный человек
Глядит на меня в упор.
И глаза покрываются
Голубой блевотой.
Словно хочет сказать мне,
Что я жулик и вор,
Так бесстыдно и нагло
Обокравший кого-то.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Друг мой, друг мой,
Я очень и очень болен.
Сам не знаю, откуда взялась эта боль.
То ли ветер свистит
Над пустым и безлюдным полем,
То ль, как рощу в сентябрь,
Осыпает мозги алкоголь. 
Ночь морозная...
Тих покой перекрестка.
Я один у окошка,
Ни гостя, ни друга не жду.
Вся равнина покрыта
Сыпучей и мягкой известкой,
И деревья, как всадники,
Съехались в нашем саду. 
Где-то плачет
Ночная зловещая птица.
Деревянные всадники
Сеют копытливый стук.
Вот опять этот черный
На кресло мое садится,
Приподняв свой цилиндр
И откинув небрежно сюртук. 
"Слушай, слушай!-
Хрипит он, смотря мне в лицо,
Сам все ближе
И ближе клонится.-
Я не видел, чтоб кто-нибудь
Из подлецов
Так ненужно и глупо
Страдал бессонницей. 
Ах, положим, ошибся!
Ведь нынче луна.
Что же нужно еще
Напоенному дремой мирику?
Может, с толстыми ляжками
Тайно придет "она",
И ты будешь читать
Свою дохлую томную лирику? 
Ах, люблю я поэтов!
Забавный народ.
В них всегда нахожу я
Историю, сердцу знакомую,
Как прыщавой курсистке
Длинноволосый урод
Говорит о мирах,
Половой истекая истомою. 
Не знаю, не помню,
В одном селе,
Может, в Калуге,
А может, в Рязани,
Жил мальчик
В простой крестьянской семье,
Желтоволосый,
С голубыми глазами... 
И вот стал он взрослым,
К тому ж поэт,
Хоть с небольшой,
Но ухватистой силою,
И какую-то женщину,
Сорока с лишним лет,
Называл скверной девочкой
И своею милою". 
"Черный человек!
Ты прескверный гость!
Это слава давно
Про тебя разносится".
Я взбешен, разъярен,
И летит моя трость
Прямо к морде его,
В переносицу...
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
...Месяц умер,
Синеет в окошко рассвет.
Ах ты, ночь!
Что ты, ночь, наковеркала?
Я в цилиндре стою.
Никого со мной нет.
Я один...
И - разбитое зеркало...

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Георг Отс*  *Королева * Слова - Сергей Есенин, музыка - Геннадий Подэльский.  
Пряный вечер. Гаснут зори.
По траве ползет туман.
У плетня на косогоре
Забелел твой сарафан.  
В чарах звездного напева
Обомлели тополя.
Знаю, ждешь ты, королева,
Молодого короля.  
Коромыслом серп двурогий
Плавно по небу скользит.
Там, за рощей, по дороге
Раздается звон копыт.  
Скачет всадник загорелый,
Крепко держит повода.
Увезет тебя он смело
В чужедальни города. 
Пряный вечер. Гаснут зори.
Слышен четкий храп коня.
Ах, постой на косогоре
Королевой у плетня.

----------


## UhOhXplode

I don't think his poems are that difficult. I dont get everything he wrote because I dont understand the language that well yet. But I do get a lot of what he was saying and the more poems I read, the more I understand them. 
It's like the Mirror of Erised in the Harry Potter movies when Dumbledore said, "It does not do to dwell on dreams and forget to live.". I think he just got all caught up in dreams he knew couldn't come true and finally just gave up. I do know that when I don't win or I just quit then life doesn't look good. It's a very important time when people have to start over, even if they have to try something new.
There wasn't any ink in his room so he used his own blood. I think if he had refused to write and found a way to get that ink that he wanted, I don't think he woulda offed himself. When people are still fighting to find ways to win then the world still looks good. 
It was a huge loss when he died. He had an amazing writing style. He could use words and metaphors to paint brilliant pictures of life. But people have to experience life to write about it and that can't just be about being young and having dreams. Every part of life is probably as awesome as being young when people are working, learning, and experiencing new things to write about. So maybe it's better if writing is only a hobby. That way writers can have a lot more to write about and not only dreams.

----------


## Lampada

*Игорь СЛАСТЕНКО  
 Письмо к матери  * Ты жива еще, моя старушка?
Жив и я. Привет тебе, привет!
Пусть струится над твоей избушкой
Тот вечерний несказанный свет. 
Пишут мне, что ты, тая тревогу,
Загрустила шибко обо мне,
Что ты часто ходишь на дорогу
В старомодном ветхом шушуне. 
И тебе в вечернем синем мраке
Часто видится одно и то ж:
Будто кто-то мне в кабацкой драке
Саданул под сердце финский нож. 
Ничего, родная! Успокойся.
Это только тягостная бредь.
Не такой уж горький я пропойца,
Чтоб, тебя не видя, умереть. 
Я по-прежнему такой же нежный
И мечтаю только лишь о том,
Чтоб скорее от тоски мятежной
Воротиться в низенький наш дом. 
Я вернусь, когда раскинет ветви
По-весеннему наш белый сад.
Только ты меня уж на рассвете
Не буди, как восемь лет назад. 
Не буди того, что отмечталось,
Не волнуй того, что не сбылось,—
Слишком раннюю утрату и усталость
Испытать мне в жизни привелось. 
И молиться не учи меня. Не надо!
К старому возврата больше нет.
Ты одна мне помощь и отрада,
Ты одна мне несказанный свет. 
Так забудь же про свою тревогу,
Не грусти так шибко обо мне.
Не ходи так часто на дорогу
В старомодном ветхом шушуне. _
<1924>_

----------


## Lampada

*Над окошком месяц*Поёт Владимир Ивашов 
Над окошком месяц. Под окошком ветер.
Облетевший тополь серебрист и светел.
Дальний плач тальянки, голос одинокий
И такой родимый, и такой далекий. 
Дальний плач тальянки, голос одинокий
И такой родимый, и такой далекий.
Плачет и смеется песня лиховая.
Где ты, моя липа? Липа вековая? 
Я и сам когда-то в праздник спозаранку
Выходил к любимой, развернув тальянку.
А теперь я милой ничего не значу.
Под чужую песню и смеюсь и плачу. 
Над окошком месяц. Под окошком ветер.
Облетевший тополь серебрист и светел.
Над окошком месяц. Под окошком ветер.
Облетевший тополь серебрист и светел.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/o7E8cvh_ZOs 
Читает Сергей Михайлович Леонтьев  *В хате* 
Пахнет рыхлыми драченами;
У порога в дежке квас,
Над печурками точеными
Тараканы лезут в паз. 
Вьется сажа над заслонкою,
В печке нитки попелиц,
А на лавке за солонкою —
Шелуха сырых яиц. 
Мать с ухватами не сладится,
Нагибается низко,
Старый кот к махотке крадется
На парное молоко. 
Квохчут куры беспокойные
Над оглоблями сохи,
На дворе обедню стройную
Запевают петухи. 
А в окне на сени скатые,
От пугливой шумоты,
Из углов щенки кудлатые
Заползают в хомуты.

----------

